# Bern Watts Helmet



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Opinions?

Ironic, since my new commute will takes me within a few miles of the real Watts...

http://www.bernunlimited.com/2008/watts.html


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

That guy was wearing the visorless version. Also, I've always wanted one of those Watts to skateboard in, but they're always super expensive. Finally, they're not actually "helmets," in that they can withstand multiple, smaller hits as opposed to one big one. The technical term is a "hard hat," so I'm not sure how the helmet would actually be for bike commuting when there's a risk of an incident with a car.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

They make them with EPS hard-foam now (same as other bike helmets)

$60 at REI... I think they may go on sale next week too...


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

BentChainring said:


> They make them with EPS hard-foam now (same as other bike helmets)
> 
> $60 at REI... I think they may go on sale next week too...


Hmm, must be something new. I talked to a CS rep from Bern last fall, and he said they hadn't made any EPS helmets since about 2006. Musta re-released them.

I'll add another tidbit of advice: Skateboard helmets are notoriously hot in the summer time. Bike helmets allow for much better ventilation, and are much cooler.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not sure I get the point. They don't cure helmet hair, they're just as ugly, less vented and more expensive than a regular helmet. 

Not for me.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> Opinions?
> 
> Ironic, since my new commute will takes me within a few miles of the real Watts...
> 
> http://www.bernunlimited.com/2008/watts.html


Having worn a helmet that style, I'd say that they are hot as hell in the summer, sweaty beyond belief and noticeably heavy. 

For 60 bucks you can get a much better helmet. For 30 bucks you can probably get 2 better helmets.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

seeborough said:


> I'm not sure I get the point. They don't cure helmet hair, they're just as ugly, less vented and more expensive than a regular helmet.
> 
> Not for me.






That guy wears one in a scene from that movie. The point? It looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Does it come with a mouthguard?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

But it looks so cool! 

Only mostly kidding. I like the styling. 

Yes, I noticed it was heavy too... But I have a fat head, so I dont mind heavy stuff up there too much. Heat is an issue. Well see...


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

BentChainring said:


> But it looks so cool!
> 
> Only mostly kidding. I like the styling.
> 
> Yes, I noticed it was heavy too... But I have a fat head, so I dont mind heavy stuff up there too much. Heat is an issue. Well see...


Also, bear in mind that the Watts is a snowboard helmet...The insulation is removable, but the design is still very warm.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

My son has a Bern and I find it more aesthetically pleasing (and safer) than the ones I use but it's gonna be hot in the summer for sure...


----------

